# Wife on TAM...



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

My wife have noticed this forum and she have hinted that she might join.

I was like this:










I assured that I have been a "good boy."

She had that smirking look.

Any man here whose wife also joined TAM? How was your experience? Did you become a "good boy" overnight?


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

She has not, to my knowledge, joined TAM. Would be interesting, no doubt.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Some TAM posters would soon be divorced or buried.

Maybe divorced, later, quietly murdered and secretly buried.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

If you get this look after she joins it might be safer to head to the basement.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

LeGenDary_Man said:


> My wife have noticed this forum and she have hinted that she might join.
> 
> I was like this:
> 
> ...


Becoming a "good boy" overnight wouldn't erase your years of post history - if there is anything there you wouldn't want her to see. Not saying there is, btw 

My wife has looked at my phone with me from time to time and has seen some of what I've written but she wouldn't ever make an account, for various reasons.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

LeGenDary_Man said:


> My wife have noticed this forum and she have hinted that she might join.
> 
> I was like this:
> 
> ...


Oh Schnieke.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Depends on what you each say here ☺


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> Depends on what you each say here ☺


_The Typist_ and _Lilith_ has said it, I am innocent!


_Are Dee-_


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

My wife hasn't joined TAM, but I've asked her to read several things here, including some of my posts. She will occasionally read over my shoulder too. Quite often posts here are great conversation starters for us. 

I have no fear of her reading my posts. They are truth and I have no fear of her knowing my feelings. For the most part she already knows how I feel about most of the topics discussed here.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Hey, I'm currently on a 'hockey' board myself!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

ah_sorandy said:


> Hey, I'm currently on a 'hockey' board myself!


Welp, most of the threads do have something to do with a puck (bull pucky).


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Ahhhh that explains why some of the guys here at this ‘how to help my marriage’ website gush on and on about their wives… 

Just makes the gushing ones whose wives aren’t here seem _way_ more legit.

Don’t get defensive. It’s just been an observation over time.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

My wife has no interest in discussing anything here as we don't really talk about these subjects at home.

BUT I do want to say as a cat owner, I like that picture!


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> My wife has no interest in discussing anything here as we don't really talk about these subjects at home.
> 
> BUT I do want to say as a *cat owner,* I like that picture!


Anyone that has a cat knows you NEVER "own" a cat, you have an agreement or housing arrangement.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

C.C. says ... said:


> Ahhhh that explains why some of the guys here at this ‘how to help my marriage’ website gush on and on about their wives…
> 
> Just makes the gushing ones whose wives aren’t here seem _way_ more legit.
> 
> Don’t get defensive. It’s just been an observation over time.


I used to gush constantly about my wife on the other forum because I had been a dog over there before I met her. It was a mix of me being very fond of her and telling everyone I was off the market. 

Over here, I've been married since I joined. So I talk about her when it's relevant and when I'm inspired to.

I don't even know what being a good boy refers to really. Not getting into anything with women on here? Not getting into any arguments? Does Legendary Man and his wife think the women of TAM are salivating over him, waiting for a PM from him and he just better behave himself? What could he be doing that his wife would be so mad at? I don't understand this concept at all.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

gaius said:


> I used to gush constantly about my wife on the other forum because I had been a dog over there before I met her. It was a mix of me being very fond of her and telling everyone I was off the market.
> 
> Over here, I've been married since I joined. So I talk about her when it's relevant and when I'm inspired to.
> 
> I don't even know what being a good boy refers to really. Not getting into anything with women on here? Not getting into any arguments? Does Legendary Man and his wife think the women of TAM are salivating over him, waiting for a PM from him and he just better behave himself? What could he be doing that his wife would be so mad at? I don't understand this concept at all.


Hahahaha!


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> View attachment 87833


You caught some video of me when I was reading your thread about PIV in the sex forum Conan!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

gaius said:


> You caught some video of me when I was reading your thread about PIV in the sex forum Conan!


If you really want to fight, pm me and we will find a ring.

Otherwise stop taking cheap shots.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Moderator warning:- *Nope. No fighting. Please everyone, play nicely!


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

My GF knows I post here. She made an account and I think she browsed the site but doesn't seem interested.


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

gaius said:


> I used to gush constantly about my wife on the other forum because I had been a dog over there before I met her. It was a mix of me being very fond of her and telling everyone I was off the market.
> 
> Over here, I've been married since I joined. So I talk about her when it's relevant and when I'm inspired to.
> 
> I don't even know what being a good boy refers to really. Not getting into anything with women on here? Not getting into any arguments? Does Legendary Man and his wife think the women of TAM are salivating over him, waiting for a PM from him and he just better behave himself? What could he be doing that his wife would be so mad at? I don't understand this concept at all.




I have never complained about my wife in this forum (and other forums) - never felt the need to. I prefer to address my marital issues privately.

Me and my wife - both are close to (my) mother, and she can be helpful when consulted. My mother treats my wife like her own daughter - both are wonderful women. My relationship situation is GOOD.

But credit where due: TAM is like a gold mine for understanding relationships; lot of valuable information and perspective here. I could learn much from this forum in fact. Some members of this forum are amazing and helpful.

I am not very active in this forum myself, but I am willing to help those who seek advice on this forum. If somebody can benefit from my suggestions and experiences, sure (glad to help you).

Good Boy = Obedient ; Faithful; Always praises his wife (). If you do not understand this concept at all then you are the Bad Boy... Spanking time...


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a question - what is the critter in the opening post? It's a cutie.


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> I have a question - what is the critter in the opening post? It's a cutie.


It is a kitten, but not mine.

I had the opportunity to rescue and take care of an abandoned kitten (Female) in fact. WE (me and my wife) could hear its cries for two days, and WE realized that it was close. WE found it at the roof-top of our home. WE named it *FUFFY* . This cat had a defective leg but it became large and strong under OUR care.  Memories...


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

My husband knows I post here, he's seen me online here before, and we sometimes talk about threads here. I haven't posted anything he couldn't read, he does know he may not like some things I've posted about his mother...but understands that I was upset when posting it...🙊😬


----------

